# aristo-craft 32'' barrel



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys anyone know where i can find aristo-craft _A__RT-11145 _32in tracks? I live in Greece so i prefer to buy them if possible from Europe.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That might be a little hard with Aristo going out of business, maybe when its successor GeneratioNext starts selling track again they will be available to stock it once more.


I bought what I could find in 21" and 32" (because they were selling out) before AC did the big firework but now they are only available when someone posts for sale on Ebay.


FYI Hartland Locomotive Works (HLW) also sells a barrel kit of 32"D track, and the mounts to but in on a planter, they work the same way and its a complete kit sans barrel.

Link: 

http://www.h-l-w.com/Products/barrelkitspage.html











What are you planning to do with it?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used 8 foot brass rail and bent the pair into a 29 inch circle. 
This works great as there is only 1 clamp on each rail....no power losses!!!!!


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Didn't now they are going out of business, sorry to hear that, i should had bought those last year when they where available. I am aware of hlw but cost 235$ it is a complete kit of course but i just need the tracks, i will build something very extreme... put it under the tree!! LGB is a little big for my place but ill stay on that. The idea of custom made is not bad but there is no 8 foot rail available here in Greece. I think i am the only one playing with g scale here. Thank you anyway. 
www.thomasworkbench.com


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you can track some down. The 32" stuff disappeared about two years ago but the 21" was available up to this year as late as this summer on the AC site, but now even that's gone. I should have bought it all...especially the 32" stuff, but it was very expensive.


----------

